# What are Liberty Classes?



## spottedminis45107 (Aug 14, 2009)

I was just wondering what the liberty classes were?? we have had minis for about 3yrs now and i have never shown before,i am wanting to start showing next yr with my mare THS KANT THOUCH THIS..aka Maya....i was told she knows how to do the liberty classes,but im really not sure what to do or how to get her or myself ready for them?? i know i want to show in halter classes.....any info or addvice will be appreciated!

THANKS!!




heres a few pics of her....(i cant figure out how to put the pics on here,so you will have to copy and paste to your browser sorry)





C:\Users\julee riddle\Pictures\The Minis\show pictures 008.jpg

C:\Users\julee riddle\Pictures\The Minis\show pictures 010.jpg


----------



## MindyLee (Aug 15, 2009)

I just did a liberty class last weekend and showed my stallion in it. What I get from it is...

you enter the ring with your horse in hand with the most easiest halter you can get on and off. You and one other person both have something (whip, shakers, ect.) one person goes to one side of the arena and you to the other and stop. With the choice of the music you pick out for your horse to run too, soon as it starts you set your horse free and you and your other person gets your horse to run and trot around the arena free so the judge(s) can see him or her in free movement for ONLY a MINIUTE and a HALF!!!BUT you can not tuch the horse at all during this time. As soon as the music stops, the other person stops in his or hers tracks and DOSE NOT MOVE and you go to catch your horse as quickly as you can cause you only have 2 miniutes to do so! Once you do, rise your hand so they judge(s) can see and you'll than be timed on how fast your horse was caught. I believe you horse will be judged for his movement and fastest catch in the liberty class. Also when you and a partner do this class, try to match in outfits as that is a plus for being judged.

Hope this helps and I was correct with all the info.





GOOD LUCK! This a very fun class!

OHHH: Keep in mind to pick a song that your horse will best move with and that will get the crowd/judge(s) get into.


----------



## Becky (Aug 15, 2009)

Liberty classes are so much fun! It's a class where the horse is turned loose to run in the arena when music you've picked out starts to play. In AMHA, the horse has a minute and a half to run and a minute and a half to catch.

The horse should gallop, trot and even buck going both ways of the arena and using the whole arena. The horse should move willingly with exuberance and enthusiasm. The handler can't touch the horse when the halter is removed until the music stops and the horse is caught. The handler and one assistant are allowed in the ring with the horse and can use whips, cans and rattles to keep the horse moving. I prefer to see little interference from the handler(s) letting the horse 'do his thing' with little encouragement.

I'll be taking 3 Liberty horses to the AMHA World show.





BTW, to post pictures, they must be uploaded to a website. I use Photobucket to store pictures.


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Aug 15, 2009)

I AGREE WITH WHAT BECKY AND MINDY LEE HAVE SAID. USE SOME MUSIC THAT HAS A GOOD BEAT AND RHYTHUM,AND LET EM GO. DODGER MY STALLION LOVES TO DO LIBERTY,HE REALLY TURNS ON FOR THE JUDGES AND HAS A GOOD TIME. AT FIRST WE COULDN'T CATCH HIM VERY EASY BUT NOW I TELL STOP AND STAND. I LOVE LIBERTY JUST TO WATCH THE HORSES HAVE FUN,AND I HAVE JUST AS MUCH FUN.


----------



## spottedminis45107 (Aug 15, 2009)

THANKS! It sounds like alot of fun!!



im deffinatly going to do that class!! is your partner aloud to be anyone that you choose?? are you aloud to use a treat to catch the horse? what kind of classes should i take for my first time showing? just curious as to what people think as im new to this.....Thanks!


----------



## MindyLee (Aug 15, 2009)

I dont think you can use treats but not sure on that one. I dont at least. And I use my dad to help with liberty who is not a A or R member. As far as being a newbie and what classes to do. I too am a newbie (limited 2 years) *and still remain in all halter classes only and Liberty. I do both mare and stallion halter classes that way I get the feel on how halter is with both and better experiance till I get totally confertable with it. I usally just do amature halter* _(mare & stallion)_*,* *amature showmanship, model halter *_(mare & stallion)_*, aged halter* _(mare & stallion)_*, color *_(mare & stallion)_*, bred-own-show, & liberty which gives me plenty of classes to do. *Later when I feel totally confertable and get over being nervous about being in the ring, I will than begin to explore other classes to compeat in.


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 15, 2009)

No treats are allowed!!! If you "bait" your horse you are DQ'd. I always check my pockets before I go in. And as others said, you cannot touch your horse until the music stops and that includes when you take the halter off and turn him loose. The class is supposed to show the grace and animation of the horse, so a good mover should do well, but of course, it is the judge's opinion. You should use the whole arena, and not let your horse just run circles near the in gate. And the catch is important, but I don't think it is necessarily the fastest one than scores the highest. If you do something unique, it might impress the judge more.

Some horses seem to like liberty and some seem to be nervous the whole time they are loose. If you have one that likes it, my advice would be to only work on the catch, in terms of training, at least until you try it out. I know some people who will enter liberty to give their horse a reward at the end of the show day! (Those would be horses that like it of course!).

Good luck and most of all, have fun!


----------



## spottedminis45107 (Aug 15, 2009)

Ok,so NO treats!! i better make sure there aint none in my pockets,as i am bad to carry around treats with me!my mares not hard to catch,and i actually teach them to come to me when they are done lunging. my stallion was the easiest to teach to come,but im still working with her on that. are you aloud to tie a plastic nag to the end of the whip?


----------



## Cedar Ridge Farm (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm not sure how you would tie a "nag" to your whip LOL but I think you mean bag and yes it is allowed.

I have shown in Liberty for many years and it is one of my favorites. I love to watch the horse do it's own thing and have fun. Everyone has given you good info, but I just wanted to add a few things and maybe repeat a few.

1. I like to use a new halter and lead, or at least one that is not faded. I also have found that by using a hamilton type halter, I have less trouble getting it buckled than with a halter that just has holes.

2.I see alot of people put the whip in the crook of their elbow when getting ready to take the halter off. BE CAREFUL. I was DQ'd for the whip touching the horse. I now place the whip on the ground in front of me and once the halter is off, I will pick up the whip.

3. When the music starts and you are ready to let your horse go, do NOT slap the horse away with your hand or the halter.

4. Be sure to carry the halter with you. Nothing more frustrating than to hear the music stop and realize that the halter is on the opposite end of the arena from where you are. :arg!

5. Whoever you chose to assist you, CAN NOT touch the horse. Make sure that they do not touch the horse with the whip, either. When the music has stopped and it is time to catch your horse, your assistant can help corner or slow down the horse if neccesary. Whatever it takes as long as they don't touch.

6. Most horses will want to go back to the gate that they come in. That is where all their horse buddy's are. Watch that gate carefully and make sure the horse does not slow down here.

7. Let the horse do as much as they will on their own. Work them both ways in the arena. Use the whole arena. Let them buck and shake their head. Let them show as many of their natural gates as possible. Don't keep them running the whole time. The judges want to see them trot and flag their tails and show knee action if they have it.

8. The music that you pick should match your horse's movement if possible. First time out it is kinda hard to know. I can give you a list of good songs to start with.

9. Once you have caught the horse *no bait allowed for the catch which means even on your person* just kinda trot in a small circle. ***sometimes you feel that the time limit is about to be up.....get the buckle in the hole and wait until you get outside to finish buckling.

I hope this helps. You are going to have so much fun!! Don't worry .....let yourself relax and enjoy watching your horse perform. The more you and the horse show, the better ya'll will get.


----------

